# all-glass versa top question



## Iheartdarts (Mar 3, 2005)

Can anyone confirm for me that these are not made of tempered glass?

I'm going to get mine cut tomorrow and that would put a damper on things.


thanks!

-DT


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I am not sure what you are asking but I'll take a stab. No the tops do not have to be made from tempered glass. Hope that is what you are looking for


----------



## bogart6868 (Oct 5, 2005)

I have cut all glass tops several times with no problems..


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Really no need for them to be tempered, they're not under any significant load. All Glass doesn't indicate they're tempered on their site.


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

they aren't tempered. with all glass brand tanks and versa tops usually the only glass that is tempered are the bottoms of the larger tanks (55 gal and up I believe)

A friend of mine drills 10 gallon tanks and versa tops with no problems


----------



## Iheartdarts (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks all,

I was worried that it might be tempered and therefore couldn't be cut.

My finished tank is nearly within reach....i can't wait!


----------

